# Halo 3 Club



## Papahyooie (Jul 16, 2009)

If you play Halo 3 on xbox live (or Halo2 works too) Post your gamertags and times / timezones you play in normally, then we can all add each other to friends lists and play Halo together. Maybe even start a TPU clan or something? 

I'll start:

Gamertags: Papahyooie360, z WeaponX z , q WeaponX p
Times: Mostly 2am - 5am Central time (america)


----------

